# Lorne Balfe "His Dark Materials" remix opportunity ! (Lorne's stems and midi !)



## macavalon (Jan 8, 2021)

Lorne Balfe on his twitter account is giving everyone the opportunity to remix his latest score !





"Calling all musicians and audio enthusiasts! Ever wanted to try your hand at a #HisDarkMaterials remix? Download the mix, midi and score for this season’s main theme Between Two Worlds now, get mixing, and get sharing! "

"While these are completely free to download, the @StagehandFund
would appreciate a small donation in return. Donate here:" http://platform.nationalfundingsche...evolent-fund-(stagehand)/TIPCREW#.X_gn6tj7SUl


----------



## macavalon (Jan 8, 2021)

I should point out, you get access to the stems and the midi !
You can see how much of fan Lorne is of SpitfireAudio


----------



## macavalon (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey @David Kudell I'm sure you'll be interested in this 😉


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 8, 2021)

macavalon said:


> Hey @David Kudell I'm sure you'll be interested in this 😉


Hehe, I would love to but I’m slammed with video editing work right now! But a month ago I did do 3 music pieces when Lorne posted the notes for the themes of season 2 and got a nice shout out from the man himself.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jan 8, 2021)

@zvenx this may be your thing


----------



## RmPvt (Jan 10, 2021)

He also shared a different cue on Instagram.

I noticed he scored both using three whole string sections, I had never seen that before. Part A plays the melody on three octaves, part B plays slower choral parts, and part C is for ostinati. All of them using violins, violas and cellos at the same time. It also sounds like they were recorded differently.
Is that a common technique for this kind of hyrid epic scoring, or in any other genre (I mean, with the perspective of recording a real orchestra in mind)? Would it be a planned composition trick to make it sound bigger than life from the beginning, or more like a last-minute solution to compensate for having used loud or ensemble patches in his mockup ?

Anyway it sounds pretty good and not as sinful as it looked on the score. Makes me feel like breaking the "official" strings configuration more often.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 10, 2021)

RmPvt said:


> He also shared a different cue on Instagram.
> 
> I noticed he scored both using three whole string sections, I had never seen that before. Part A plays the melody on three octaves, part B plays slower choral parts, and part C is for ostinati. All of them using violins, violas and cellos at the same time. It also sounds like they were recorded differently.
> Is that a common technique for this kind of hyrid epic scoring, or in any other genre (I mean, with the perspective of recording a real orchestra in mind)? Would it be a planned composition trick to make it sound bigger than life from the beginning, or more like a last-minute solution to compensate for having used loud or ensemble patches in his mockup ?
> ...


Another one ! Fantastic 
I'm no expert at all... all I know is the mixing is painful at least for me !


----------



## fourier (Jan 10, 2021)

This is such an amazing gift and care for and to the community by Lorne Balfe, and in the same manner as the scoring relief 2021. For someone as green as I am this serves as inspiration, and great references for mixing, let alone the chance to play around and get creative with such great themes.

It also serves as a very good reminder of how affected many are by the pandemic, when sitting here using my spare time on something that is more than likely only ever going to be a hobby (but a wonderful one at that!) - I've donated to both of these good causes, and hope others that are as fortunate as I am in these times can put aside a chunk, too.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 11, 2021)

fourier said:


> This is such an amazing gift and care for and to the community by Lorne Balfe, and in the same manner as the scoring relief 2021. For someone as green as I am this serves as inspiration, and great references for mixing, let alone the chance to play around and get creative with such great themes.
> 
> It also serves as a very good reminder of how affected many are by the pandemic, when sitting here using my spare time on something that is more than likely only ever going to be a hobby (but a wonderful one at that!) - I've donated to both of these good causes, and hope others that are as fortunate as I am in these times can put aside a chunk, too.


Completely agree. A great opportunity to give and receive !


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 11, 2021)

This is really awesome for him to make these materials publicly available. If he ever browses this forum, a big thank you from me. It's an exciting glimpse into the world of such a high-end film composer.

I am not the most adept at reading traditional notation so all this midi-data is really awesome, and paired with the stems makes for a great study. I also won't be participating in the remixing; but just as a learning opportunity it's super cool and I'm grateful for it.

Notating the score must've been quite the process! I'm curious if anyone knows how these guys quickly accomplish that when the midi data can be (and often is) outside of lining up perfectly with barlines or beats.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 11, 2021)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> This is really awesome for him to make these materials publicly available. If he ever browses this forum, a big thank you from me. It's an exciting glimpse into the world of such a high-end film composer.
> 
> I am not the most adept at reading traditional notation so all this midi-data is really awesome, and paired with the stems makes for a great study. I also won't be participating in the remixing; but just as a learning opportunity it's super cool and I'm grateful for it.
> 
> Notating the score must've been quite the process! I'm curious if anyone knows how these guys quickly accomplish that when the midi data can be (and often is) outside of lining up perfectly with barlines or beats.


I think he probably had someone else do the notation work


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 11, 2021)

macavalon said:


> I think he probably had someone else do the notation work


Makes sense! I'd bet on short deadlines stuff like this has to be done by more than one person.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 13, 2021)

Lorne on FB for folks not on FB.
#####

Looking for a special Sunday treat? I’ve got another set of mix, midi and score from #HisDarkMaterials for you. I’m looking forward to hearing what your take on The Witch Queen of Lake Lubana is.

Download the mix, midi and score: https://bit.ly/3owNGrh

Once again these are completely free to use, but I would like to urge you to consider giving to The CALMzone.

Please follow the link below:








Donate


Donate to CALM and help us be there for whoever needs us, no matter what. Your support will help raise awareness, tackle mental health stigma, and save lives.




www.thecalmzone.net





#########

The third #HisDarkMaterials mix, midi and score giveaway comes in the form of The Subtle Knife. Don’t forget to tag me in your creations. I can’t wait to see what you come up with.

Download the mix, midi and score: https://bit.ly/2MKGdGZ

As previously mentioned, these are provided at no cost, but I would encourage you to donate to Highland Hospice.

Please follow the link below: 

https://highlandhospice.org/donate


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 13, 2021)

Awesome, really cool of him to keep sharing more. Made a couple donations to express my gratitude.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 18, 2021)

He's at it again !


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 19, 2021)

I made a Rock Remix of the main title theme.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 19, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I made a Rock Remix of the main title theme.



Very nice !


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 22, 2021)

More Lorne from FB.

I have one final #HisDarkMaterials mix, midi and score for you. A New Cardinal Rises was specifically composed for Father McPhail. Keep this in mind when you work on your new creations and don’t forget to tag me in them.

Download the mix, midi and score here: https://bit.ly/2Kdu1NY 

The last charity I would like to bring to your attention is Choose Love. Any contribution will be appreciated. Please donate via the link below, if you can: 






Donate to Choose Love


Choose Love provides funding, support and volunteers to more than 80 projects across the world. 94% of the funds we raise are directly spent on supporting ...




donate.helprefugees.org


----------



## macavalon (Jan 23, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> More Lorne from FB.
> 
> I have one final #HisDarkMaterials mix, midi and score for you. A New Cardinal Rises was specifically composed for Father McPhail. Keep this in mind when you work on your new creations and don’t forget to tag me in them.
> 
> ...


Great  (thanks god its the last.. otherwise I won't compose anything of my own !!)


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 23, 2021)

I usually don't crosspost to other forums. But Lorne's content was high quality. And I contributed to several of his charities. So getting the charity links out there was of equal importance. Please consider making a donation if you found Lorne's content had value for you.


----------



## jeremyr (Jan 23, 2021)

macavalon said:


> Lorne Balfe on his twitter account is giving everyone the opportunity to remix his latest score !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but I listened to the main theme and thought I would give it a shot arranging it in my usual style (which is probably just a bunch of Hollywood composer styles mashed up). It turned out halfway decent so here it is:


----------



## macavalon (Jan 23, 2021)

jeremyr said:


> Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but I listened to the main theme and thought I would give it a shot arranging it in my usual style (which is probably just a bunch of Hollywood composer styles mashed up). It turned out halfway decent so here it is:



Definitely the John Williams version


----------



## macavalon (Jan 23, 2021)

Finally got around to finishing my version...


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 23, 2021)

macavalon said:


> Finally got around to finishing my version...



Nice, I really like how your choir section came out in the middle.


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 23, 2021)

jeremyr said:


> Not sure if I'm doing this correctly, but I listened to the main theme and thought I would give it a shot arranging it in my usual style (which is probably just a bunch of Hollywood composer styles mashed up). It turned out halfway decent so here it is:



I like how you've varied the chords, sounds great!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 23, 2021)

macavalon said:


> I should point out, you get access to the stems and the midi !
> You can see how much of fan Lorne is of SpitfireAudio


Could it be that "Air1-3" are custom libraries?


----------



## macavalon (Jan 24, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Could it be that "Air1-3" are custom libraries?


I think you right. I'm pretty sure I've seen mention of him recording at Air for mission impossible... And then using that material like a sample library.


----------



## macavalon (Jan 24, 2021)

In case you want to "see" the score


----------



## Harry (Jan 24, 2021)

macavalon said:


> I should point out, you get access to the stems and the midi !
> You can see how much of fan Lorne is of SpitfireAudio


What are the strings "CMS"?


----------



## macavalon (Jan 24, 2021)

Harry said:


> What are the strings "CMS"?


I assume it means some type of chamber strings (rather than symphonic SYM)... these are names directly from Lorne's midi.


----------



## Harry (Jan 24, 2021)

macavalon said:


> I assume it means some type of chamber strings (rather than symphonic SYM)... these are names directly from Lorne's midi.


Aha. How can you see from that he likes Spitfire?


----------



## macavalon (Jan 24, 2021)

Harry said:


> Aha. How can you see from that he likes Spitfire?


SF brass... SF woodwinds... HZ1 timp ...


----------



## SlHarder (Feb 13, 2021)

This is a Lorne FB post from June 2020.

Today’s midi and cubase download . It’s the opening theme from Mission:Impossible - Fallout. https://link.edgepilot.com/s/45aeed...0ANH/YWdvZGZyZXlAMTR0aHN0cmVldG11c2ljLmNvbQ== In return please donate to a great cause . https://www.gofundme.com/f/black-mi...ign=p_cp+share-sheet&utm_medium=copy_link-tip


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Harry said:


> What are the strings "CMS"?


Short for 'Cinematic Strings'.
In this case, Cinematic Strings 2.
I'm assuming SYM is symphobia.


----------

